# aMule interface hangs

## Kanniball

Hi! I would like to know if anybody is experienced amule interface hangs.

 I've been talked with amule developer's and in their forum there are a lot of problems with gentoo. 

I have this problem too, and I've tried almost everything. Since compiling wxGTK like they have in the howto http://web478.server7.webplus24.de/amule/howto.php removing gtk2 and compiled again (by hand).

I've tried the gentoo ebuilds to emerge both amule and wxGTK, I've remerged it wiht -gtk2 and -unicode in USE. I really don't know what to do in order to solve this. 

I've post a lot of info in their forum http://web478.server7.webplus24.de/amule/thread.php?threadid=692but I can't get help... and I'm tired of trying with no results.

So if anyone could help me (and the other that ha this problem) I would appreciate.

The problem seems to be on gentoo because people with other distros have this working (some of them).

emerge info

Portage 2.0.49-r21 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r9, 2.6.1-gentoo)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.1-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.10

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://212.219.247.15/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://212.219.247.12/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://212.219.247.13/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acpi alsa apm arts avi berkdb cdr crypt cups encode esd foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd truetype x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

I'm sorry if this is not the right place to post, but if the case just move it.

----------

## lizardloop

I too have interface hangs with aMule, I installed 1.2.4 from their site and it didn't help the hangs. I just accept them as I'm not sufficeintly intelligent to be able to work on a solution. I just restart aMule roughly every 6 - 12 hours so that the interface doesn't get too bad.

----------

## dh3rm3

just my grain of salt : same thing here with amule-cvs ( wxWindows 2.4.2 )

----------

## Kanniball

Please post more details in order to help in tracking the main problem(s). If made some experiences please post it.

Thanks.

----------

## dh3rm3

 *Kanniball wrote:*   

> Please post more details in order to help in tracking the main problem(s). If made some experiences please post it.
> 
> Thanks.

 

The problem that occured for me is that mostly when one file download is complete, just after amule has put together the different temp files, all the buttons of the top interface disappear. If I click where the buttons used to be, all functions work, but still no buttons are drawn, only my gtk theme backgroiund color. 

It occured once in a while, not every time. So I switched to amule-cvs and the problem was the same. 

Just updated from cvs again tonight... to see if the problem is still here or not. Just finished to dl a file, and for the time being no problem... 

As I said I use wxgtk 2..4.2

with 

```

Portage 2.0.49-r20 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r9, 2.6.1-gentoo)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.1-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1200MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.10p1

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distcc sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib apm arts avi berkdb bonobo cdr crypt cups dga directfb dvd encode esd foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml imlib java jpeg ldap libg++ libwww mad matroska mikmod mmx motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt qt3 quicktime readline sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype unicode x86 xml xml2 xmms xv zlib"
```

----------

## Kanniball

There's nobody else with this problem? or Somebody has aMule working without problems?

If you run aMule without problems post here your config and how do you get it working, like how do you have compiled it, and the needed libraries like wxGTK.

Thanks!

----------

## keifir

same prob here,

just as dh3rm3 described it. Seems only happens on file completion. 

Running aMule 1.2.4

----------

## Kanniball

With no reason aMule crashes:

Sharing /mnt/stuff/tmp/mulas/063.part.met

Sharing /mnt/stuff/tmp/mulas/002.part.met

Sharing /mnt/stuff/tmp/mulas/045.part

Saving of server.met file Done !!!

OOPS! - Seems like aMule crashed

--== BACKTRACE FOLLOWS: ==--

[0] amule [0x81a07e0]

[1] /usr/local/lib/libwx_gtk-2.4.so(wxFatalSignalHandler+0x28) [0x40546b88]

[2] /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x40742383]

[3] /lib/libc.so.6 [0x407b17f8]

[4] amule [0x808c63c]

[5] amule [0x808d33c]

[6] amule [0x8064a49]

[7] amule [0x8068104]

[8] amule [0x8069f54]

[9] amule [0x806a121]

[10] amule [0x8125f8e]

[11] amule [0x809dd6b]

[12] amule [0x8197d86]

[13] /usr/local/lib/libwx_gtk-2.4.so(_ZN12wxEvtHandler16SearchEventTableER12wxEventTableR7wxEvent+0xbd) [0x404517dd]

[14] /usr/local/lib/libwx_gtk-2.4.so(_ZN12wxEvtHandler12ProcessEventER7wxEvent+0x83) [0x404515f3]

[15] /usr/local/lib/libwx_gtk-2.4.so(_ZN11wxTimerBase6NotifyEv+0x87) [0x404fda57]

[16] /usr/local/lib/libwx_gtk-2.4.so(timeout_callback+0x2d) [0x40404a1d]

[17] /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0 [0x40a53a05]

[18] /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0 [0x40a52a3e]

[19] /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0 [0x40a52f0b]

[20] /usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0(g_main_run+0x44) [0x40a53194]

[21] /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0(gtk_main+0xb3) [0x4095b683]

aMule & wxGTK compiled by hand like in the mentioned how-to (wiht prefix=/usr/local)

I hope this help to understand where is the problem...

----------

## Kanniball

following one tip from amule forum, I can have more stability now.

Just use the vanilla kernel sources instead of gentoo ones. I'm running vanilla 2.6.2-rc3 and amule doesn't crashed yet... I'm running it almost 12 hours...

So try and post the results.

----------

## fp2099

running amule from shell will give you an hint with what is wrong most of the time is some sort of debris hanging around or parts of files that amule doesn't recognize. My amule can run 64h straight with just some slownless... i have to  close it after that because it eats all my mem.

----------

## Kanniball

I've already tried to run it under gdb (I don't use --disable-debug at compile) and in the output there's nothing wrong. only sharing mets statments. The problem is on the interface only, since it continues downloading and uploading.

Anyway I use kde 3.1.5 and don't have the try enabled.

----------

## dh3rm3

as a follow up : 

I re-emerged wxGTK and got the latest amule from the cvs tree yesterday. 

Compiled everything under gentoo-dev 2.6.1 ( gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r9, 2.6.1-gentoo ) and amule runs fine for 15 hours now with several files completed and no more problems with the interface

Try to run amule-cvs in replacement of the current release, it seems to do the trick for me

----------

## Kanniball

Ok! I have it running now from cvs.

now I've found one ohter problem, that happens with the latest xMule too. When I have only a/xMule and noip service running (that depends network connection) and in mule it shows that I'm uploading at 3 KB/s wiht 1.5 of overhead, but when I run iptraf it show 14/15 KB/s. This is really strange... and the main problem is that my downloads can't increase because of the upload rates. I have a ADSL modem+router so I can use traffic shape or QOS. So what can I do?

My connection is 512/128, and I have the uploads at 3 or 4 (sometimes) KB/s in amule, when no other program, that uses net is running... and when I shutdow amule (or xmule) the traffic slows down as expected.

(This happens with 1.2.4 version too)

If anybody can give me a tip I would appreciate.

----------

